# Learning to shoot Back Tension release..



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Coach*

Pm'd you


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Start by reading the book "CORE ARCHERY" by Larry Wise. If you go to Truball.com, then go to the very bottom of the page, there is a emblem there about core archery---click on it and there is some explanation there. Then you need to work very hard at it. Lots of shot executions at 5 yards without a sight.
Thats where you need to start my friend.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanielleReddick (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks so much!! I'm reading a couple books right now, Idiot Proof Archery by Bernie Pellerite & With Winning In Mind by Larry Bassham.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I just looked up Cadiz, Kentucky and found we will be very close to you in Eva, TN starting June 20th through most of July, instructing at a Youth Summer Camp. You are most welcome to come come for a few sessions. Same goes if you ever are near us in Memphis, TN...

We do NOT charge for our coaching.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

check this out http://www.truball.com/CoreArchery.html then check this out! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1117945&highlight=viperarcher


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If you can't connect with a coach, Larry Wise has a new Core Archery video that complements the book and IMO, explanes BT better than the book.

Even if you do start working with a coach, it's good $20 investment.

Allen


----------

